# appletree one



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Made also from same tree "ammohorn" it holds about 30×6mm ammo. Both are treated with hot beeswax


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

More pics...


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Amazing grain, amazing shape, simply stunning! 
How did you make that ammo horn?


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

J


DukaThe said:


> Amazing grain, amazing shape, simply stunning!
> How did you make that ammo horn?


Thanks! it is just drilled hollow inside. "Cork" is from leather vest. Glued dark wood and piece of elk antler. And old Finnish bullet, to attach paracord.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

great job, I love it. :thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very very nice!!!


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

I don't really do hammer grip but I would make an exception for this awesome SS, I love it


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That's pretty. Good work.

Florida Forks


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome work mate!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AWESOME work!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

The design and carving work are superb!!!

The finish is so classy!!! Congrats for a BEAUTIFUL shooter!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I like very much the way you carved it, congratulations!

jazz


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)




----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very very nice!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Very attractive grains on that, man! She has a lot of character!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Amazing! I love the grain.


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

I love that... Wonderfull


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

This catty is so plain, so unspectacular, i had to look three times at it, to see the grace in it.

Now, beeing behind the curtain, with clear eyes, this shape looks like a prototype in my sight.

Well done mate.

Thanks for posting.

Rip


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That is the very most character I've ever seen for apple wood...must have been a dead branch..sure is nice. The ammo horn intrigues me! I made a powder horn out of a cow horn when I was a kid for my black powder pistol but I've never seen a wooden one much less for ball ammo. Sure is nice and original also. Thanks for posting all this! Your frame looks very comfortable and that hot bee's wax sure enhanced it.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice shape, beautiful grain and amazing craftsmanship! 

That ammo holder is very cool!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

That just amazing work mate , i like apple colors and grain. What reminds me, my cousin give me some plum Tree branches... they are pretty dark and red. I must check when they are dry


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Better pic


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is such a cool set so so über cool can't fined words thanks for sharing cheers


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Fantastic wood and beautyful shape. Love it...


----------

